# Hard hats & orange safety vests



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Do you guys wear (or are made to wear) hardhats and safety vests (or shirts)?

I am mostly residential, but I think I'm gonna do it, when we are doing sewer and water work. Even though it is not in the road, just on the customers property. We are still in the road alot, getting stuff out of the truck and what not. Plus, I think the reason behind the orange or green vest is also so a backhoe operator can see you more clearly.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes, 99% of the time. 

If not required, I usually wear anyway...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

If ya want to work for me it's :

Hard hat
Safety glasses
Steel toes
Company ID badge
Non-negotiable 

The only time the hard hat comes off is setting trim. I even wear one to set a good example onsite.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Do you guys wear (or are made to wear) hardhats and safety vests (or shirts)?
> 
> I am mostly residential, but I think I'm gonna do it, when we are doing sewer and water work. Even though it is not in the road, just on the customers property. We are still in the road alot, getting stuff out of the truck and what not. Plus, I think the reason behind the orange or green vest is also so a backhoe operator can see you more clearly.


 Kryptonite = Safety gear.

Speaking as the guy who will drive 50 or so miles out of his way to track down better than OSHA required safety gear for his employees: Wear it in good health.

It's a lot of money, the initial outlay, but it's money well spent.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> If ya want to work for me it's :
> 
> Hard hat
> Safety glasses
> ...


 The hard hat is kind of a deal breaker, but the safety glasses and a decent pair of binders is hard to argue with.

Decent steel toe binders are an absolute must.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I guess when I move back to illinois I wont come see you. Florida has me spoiled. tshirt shorts tennis shoes. If commercial then I must wear the required. I also keep jeans in the truck just in case I get sent somewhere else in the middle of the day. And 6 shirts to change the sweaty shirts out since we're seeing 90 degrees now.



ILPlumber said:


> If ya want to work for me it's :
> Hard hat
> Safety glasses
> Steel toes
> ...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> If ya want to work for me it's :
> 
> [*]Hard hat
> [*]Safety glasses
> ...


Hard hat on your melon is of the shiny white variety no doubt Slick?

:laughing:


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

I do residential service most the time but if I'm in a trench or around operating equipment I either make sure i have a bright colored shirt on or throw on a vest. Its just to easy for the operators to lose track of you as they are swinging around. Should wear my safety glasses more, i do when grinding or jackhammering. I only wear my steel toes to be more effective when kicking things that p#$$ me off!!:whistling2:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

All of the plants we work at require:
100% natural fiber clothing or F/R coveralls.
long sleeves.
steel toes, a few allow "serviceable leather," all need a defined heel, for ships ladders, or scaffolds.
hearing protection.
ANZI safety glasses.
task appropriate gloves.

I am doing a railroad bridge control house soon, and for this we need reflective strips on our hardhats and fluorescent vests, plus all the other stuff.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

saftey glass's and hard hat are in the van and worn when needed or required. i forgot I even have a reflective vest in the van I sometimes put on if I have to check manholes in roads


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> If ya want to work for me it's :
> 
> Hard hat
> Safety glasses
> ...


I would never work for you then, because I will not wear steel toe boots, I'll gladly wear metatarsals if the conditions warrant toe protection, but those conditions aren't present for 80% of the work week.


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

I will not leave the house with out steel toe boots.Plumbing or on the scooter.
Mother nature ripped me for failing to do that last summer.
Hoofed out into the yard in bare feet and promptly stepped on a bee.
Live and learn.
But live and learn.I demand safety specs, good boots.No choice.The work is residential not much is over your head.
No short cuts for safety.Ever.


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> All of the plants we work at require:
> 100% natural fiber clothing or F/R coveralls.


Hemp! (Couldn't resist!)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mpls Jay said:


> Hemp! (Couldn't resist!)


That would be the material of choice for the 420 plumber.... :laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Mpls Jay said:


> I will not leave the house with out steel toe boots.Plumbing or on the scooter.
> Mother nature ripped me for failing to do that last summer.
> Hoofed out into the yard in bare feet and promptly stepped on a bee.
> Live and learn.


A bee is not going to go through my work boots, nor the jump boots I wear when not at work.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Redwood said:


> That would be the material of choice for the 420 plumber.... :laughing:


on 4-20 all ya need is a little 3-11


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> on 4-20 all ya need is a little 3-11
> YouTube - 311 - Who's Got the Herb



>chuckles<

You read my mind.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

We're only required to wear PPE on commercial job sites. I hate the vests with a passion so I bought some ANSI reflective T-shirts and hoodies.


----------



## HowlingMad (Jun 14, 2011)

I want to have saftyglases for my


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

Hard hat, vest, safety glasses, safety boots and gloves are required at my site, fall protection above 10' and on lifts, and face shield while grinding. 

My last site had long sleeve shirts at all times, face shield while grinding and hammer drilling, fall protection over 8', fall protection at all times on lifts.


----------



## 19jacobpratt90 (Jun 13, 2011)

i work commercial so hard hats and safety glasses are a must i have steel toed boots or steel toed shoes so depending on where im working i can use either... always have a few masks in my bag for when i use a grinder that dust is horrible for u...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Hard hat carnage! Knocked it off my head while on an up up about 30' in the air. It bounced off a piece of strut before it hit the ground and left a huge crack. Garbage.

So disappointing! I have so many stickers from different UA locals around Canada and the U.S., including many from members of the zone!

The orange hard hat in the photos is my new project... Still have an envelope with some random stickers in it.

I will post the finished product when I feel it is complete. I know some may think it's silly, but I pay careful attention to the layout and spacing of a new lid.

Also, I think that I owe some stickers to some PZ members who have sent me some without reciprocation. I have to dump my PM inbox every once in a while (what can I say, I'm a popular guy). :laughing: but, please let me know if I have promised you stickers and you have not received them...

UA


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Our company policy is everyone wears a vest and steel toe boots including the service guys. 
Those of us doing residential / commercial work also need lids, safety glass's, ear protection, and gloves on at all times the eye/ear protection has to be on you but not worn unless you are using a power tool. 

And then from there it goes down hill with the other crap like that we have to do like confined space training, first aid tickets for each worker, whimas, yearly checks of our fall protection gear, fire extinshers, ladders etc....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> Hard hat carnage! Knocked it off my head while on an up up about 30' in the air. It bounced off a piece of strut before it hit the ground and left a huge crack. Garbage.
> 
> So disappointing! I have so many stickers from different UA locals around Canada and the U.S., including many from members of the zone!
> 
> ...


 Your stickers are a distraction.

I could and likely would fall into an elevator shaft whilst trying to read the stickers.


----------



## 19jacobpratt90 (Jun 13, 2011)

U666A said:


> Hard hat carnage! Knocked it off my head while on an up up about 30' in the air. It bounced off a piece of strut before it hit the ground and left a huge crack. Garbage.
> 
> So disappointing! I have so many stickers from different UA locals around Canada and the U.S., including many from members of the zone!
> 
> ...


 
sweet hard hat thats awesome... sucks you broke it though


----------

